

Essential Medicine Rides Coke’s Distribution Into Remote Villages - interconnector
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/03/colalife-piggybacks-on-coke/?cid=co6682024

======
healthenclave
Not sure if this is a marketing gimmick by a big corporate. And in a way is
kind of sad state of affairs.

With that said we already have ice packs that are used for the transport of
vaccines in developing countries. Not sure if we necessarily need to use cola
bottles.

